# fee for completing ins forms



## NITRIS27 (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone charge a fee for completing FMLA or disability papers and if so are you collecting the fee from the patient prior to receiving the forms?


----------



## sphillips79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Our facility charges $10.00 from the patient, if it's Auto or Work Comp we provide the patient with an itemized reciept so they can get reimbursed from the carrier if possible.


----------



## amsmith (Mar 5, 2010)

Our facility does not charge, but my kids doctor office does and they collect when you pick up your completed forms.  Regards, Anna


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 5, 2010)

My doctors office charges $10, my sons ortho doc charges $3. My last employer charged $25!! We will fill them out before payment. I think anything over $10 is ridiculous.


----------



## mmpratt (Mar 27, 2010)

*Forms fee*

Our office very recently implemented a $20 fee for patient-requested forms such as AFLAC, disability, etc.  It is up to the MA to determine if the charge will apply.  This may seem ridiculous to some; however, we are inundated with patient forms day in and day out.  Patients call for forms, drop in for forms, bring forms to the appointment, and many have multiple forms.  The patient must pay the fee prior to being the form.  Our financial agreement was revised to clearly state this fee.

Workers' comp paperwork is never charged for unless one of our surgeons is asked to review and concur with an IME.  Then we use the appropriate code from the fee schedule per our State Dept. of WC.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 27, 2010)

mmpratt said:


> Our office very recently implemented a $20 fee for patient-requested forms such as AFLAC, disability, etc.  It is up to the MA to determine if the charge will apply.  This may seem ridiculous to some; however, we are inundated with patient forms day in and day out.  Patients call for forms, drop in for forms, bring forms to the appointment, and many have multiple forms.  The patient must pay the fee prior to being the form.  Our financial agreement was revised to clearly state this fee.
> 
> Workers' comp paperwork is never charged for unless one of our surgeons is asked to review and concur with an IME.  Then we use the appropriate code from the fee schedule per our State Dept. of WC.



Sounds like your office is exactly like mine.  The only difference is our docs decide the fee which range from $10-$50... we've had patients come in with a 7 page form to be filled out?

Our office too gets overwhelmed with forms to be completed, some patients think they are the only person dropping off/bringing in a form and they think the provider is to drop what they are doing to complete it- mind you they are seeing patients.  Some forms can be completed by the nurses. We call the patient once the form is complete and they pay when they come to pick it up.... no longer than 2 days.


----------

